# Filter Guard



## steve2tanks (4 Oct 2012)

Anyone know where i can get these from the uk 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Crystal-Cherr ... 691wt_1151

I'm on converting my tank to just a shrimp tank and got tights on filter but get clogged really easy so was after some but rather buy from uk,I will need 1 for a tetra tec ex700 and 1 for an ex1200 thanks in advance


----------



## Ady34 (4 Oct 2012)

Hi there, a little more expensive (£8.99 i think), but forum sponsor Aquarium Plant Food uk has Gush ones, have a look on their website  
Edit: Just ordered 17mm one myself and noticed the smaller one is out of stock, pm John there and he'll give you an idea of when theyll be back in.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Oct 2012)

steve2tanks said:
			
		

> Anyone know where i can get these from the uk
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Crystal-Cherr ... 691wt_1151


I have tried various in the past and this one is simply the best design and the better looking of them all, would recommend you purchasing from them and just wait, takes a week or so to arrive.


----------



## steve2tanks (5 Oct 2012)

Cheers to you both,i'll order the ebay ones then if it comes with LD sign of approval it'll do me


----------



## steve2tanks (5 Oct 2012)

does anyone happen to know if it will be the 16mm and 12mm i would need for a tetra tec ex1200 and tetra tec ex700?


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Oct 2012)

steve2tanks said:
			
		

> does anyone happen to know if it will be the 16mm and 12mm i would need for a tetra tec ex1200 and tetra tec ex700?


Whats the size of the pipes for both of those?


----------



## steve2tanks (5 Oct 2012)

i think they are 16mm and 12mm but was hoping someone could confirm this


----------



## viktorlantos (5 Oct 2012)

steve2tanks said:
			
		

> does anyone happen to know if it will be the 16mm and 12mm i would need for a tetra tec ex1200 and tetra tec ex700?



As far as i know you need a 17mm filterguard for both models because of the tetratec spec piping. Otherwise ex 700 is a 13 mm model, but i had to replace a guard because the small one not fitted to the pipe from GUSH


----------



## Lindy (8 Oct 2012)

I've just received the ebay one(took couple of weeks) and it was too small for my fluval piping which is 17mm. I took out the rubber ring that sits around the hole, cut it in half, and then put it back in. That was sufficient to allow my pipe in while still getting enough grip to hold it in place. Is working great but is really fine. I can see some snail poo stuck outside the mesh...


----------

